# Corydora barbels



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if fin rot is contagious? One of my corys died of severe fin rot even though he was on meds and the next day another one was missing barbels. Could that be a side effect of fin rot? Should I use the same meds even though its barbels and not fins?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

To use meds for fin rot is a waste. It is best treated by frequent water changes, as it usually starts with bad water. I had a fin rot case for a new fish I got and did 30% water changes for 7 days and shortly after the fish was healed.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Should I be concerned that only one of my corys has full barbels? Should I give them meds or something?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I found that one of my Corys lost his barbs when I had them in a tank with rough substrate. I have since gotten my 55g and I have the super naturals white fine substrate in it. All corys have all their barbs. Recently I lost my original Cory. He had pop eye most likely from an injury, and it got infected. Medicating with Maracyn II did nothing for him, and killed my bio filter. Today, I replaced him with 3 more mellini cories to make a total of 5. They seem much happier. Also got a rubber lip pleco. I know this seems off topic, but my point was that the mess didn't help (in my situation), they won't do anything for lost barbs...pretty sure those wont grow back, and if you use a finer substrate they have less of a chance of losing them in the first place.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, but I have sand in my tank now. Should I bother replacing it?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Have any of your corys lost barbs? Is it playground sand or pool filter type sand? Does it feel rough or fine to the touch?


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok. Back to fin rot... One of my cories died. When I looked at it, it appeared that about half of its lower jaw was missing. I don't have any pics(sorry!), but could anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Predator fish? I can't really speak to your tank, but I can tell you that recently I had to move my corys to their own tank. Other fish were stressing them to the point of death.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you just give us a full run down of your tank? Size, how long have fish been in it, amm/nitrite/nitrate/reading, maint. schedule, filter, etc?


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

My tank is a 20 g, probably had fish in it for about 6 months, BUT there are no predator fish in there unless neon tetras are carnivores 
This is what my stock in that tank is:
7 neon tetras
3 albino cories (gettting more soon)
And that's it! Do I have room for more fish? I am worried about overstocking.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I once used dried old gravel that hadn't been cleaned very well in a small tank with corys. The gravel itself was producing so much ammonia so quickly it ate all their barbels. After a thorough removal and scrubbing of the gravel, most of their barbels quickly grew back.

I had transferred a cycled filter on the tank but it was no match for that much ammonia. Amazingly, I didn't lose any of the five corys in the tank.

I suppose it is possible that it was "something" else, but with corys' barbel, I always start with a good gravel cleaning.

It is possible too your gravel could be too sharp for them. Follow all the instructions others have said.

1/2 teaspoon to 1 teaspoon table salt per gallon (any flavor) can help prevent further bacterial infection on the barbels. I would run the salt only for 5 days or so. I find corys can withstand salt up to 1 1/4 tsp/g without problem. At 1 1/2 tsp/g some begin to have problems.


----------

